# Question about Sieger bloodline German shepherds?



## DakotaGSD (Oct 5, 2013)

I might be purchasing a new puppy. Currently, I own a female Working line German Shepherd. This puppy is from a breeder, he is AKC registered, Male, but he is Sieger bloodlines. Well, mixed with some American. The father is West German import and the mother is West German/American. I'm not sure if it's a West German working line or West german show line though 
Okay, if it's a show line,

would you not recommend this bloodline? I think some of them are stunning, but others look deformed. He is black with a deep rust/red color. Are these dogs healthy? Are they crippled like everyone says they are, and weak with no strength at all? I am only familiar with working lines..  Help? Is there any Sieger owners at all that can help me?


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Contact Alta-Tollhaus. Alta-Tollhaus German Shepherd Dogs

Huertahof would also be a great choice for info.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I own a west German show line, if that's what you mean by "Sieger", though he has never (and will never) win a Sieger show (hey there's one going on right now!).


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

My Nara Simha Devi vom Engel is the granddaughter of Ursus von Batu, the 2000 World Seiger. She is certainly not crippled, but I know what you're referring to. She's from West German show lines. I've had her involved with search and rescue for 3 of her 5 years, as I prefer my "pets" to be working dogs. She's done great! I'm looking into Schutzhund and some of the other dog sports for her after we move from Oregon to Idaho this month. Here are some of my fav pics of Nara:

































This one is out of focus, but would've been one of my favs otherwise:


----------

